# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Malayalam Cinema >  മലയാള ഭാഷയ്ക്ക്* ശ്രേഷ്ഠഭാഷ പദവി

## PunchHaaji

മലയാള ഭാഷയ്ക്ക് ശ്രേഷ്ഠ ഭാഷാ പദവി. മലയാളത്തിന് ശ്രേഷ്ടഭാഷ പദവി ലഭിക്കാനുള്ള ശുപാര്*ശ കേന്ദ്രമന്ത്രിസഭ അംഗീകരിച്ചു. ഇതോടെ മലയാളം ശ്രേഷ്ഠഭാഷാ പദവി ലഭിക്കുന്ന രാജ്യത്തെ അഞ്ചാമത്തെ ഭാഷയായി. ശ്രേഷ്ഠ ഭാഷാ പദവി ലഭിച്ചതോടെ ഭാഷാ പരിപോഷണത്തിന് 100 കോടി രൂപ കേന്ദ്രസഹായവും സംസ്ഥാനത്തിന് ലഭിക്കും. കേന്ദ്രസാഹിത്യ അക്കാദമിയുടെ ഭാഷസമതി മലയാളത്തിന് ശ്രേഷ്ടഭാഷ പദവി നല്*കണമെന്ന് നേരത്തെതന്നെ ശുപാര്*ശ ചെയ്തിരുന്നതാണ്. നിലവില്* തമിഴ്, തെലുങ്ക്, കന്നഡ,സംസ്*കൃതംഭാഷകള്*ക്ക് ശ്രേഷ്ടഭാഷ പദവിയുണ്ട്.

                                      രണ്ടായിരം വര്*ഷത്തെ പഴക്കമില്ലെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ് ആദ്യഘട്ടത്തില്* മലയാളത്തിന് ശ്രേഷ്ടഭാഷ പദവി നല്*കുന്നതിനുള്ള ശുപാര്*ശ വിദഗ്ദ സമതി തള്ളിയിരുന്നു. ദ്രാവിഡ ഭാഷാ പണ്ഡിതന്* വി.എച്ച്. കൃഷ്ണമൂര്*ത്തിയുടെ എതിര്*പ്പിനേത്തുടര്*ന്നാണ് കേരളത്തിന്*റെ ആവശ്യം വിദഗ്ദ സമതി തള്ളിയത്. ഇതേതുടര്*ന്ന് മലയാള ഭാഷയുടെ പഴക്കത്തെയും സംഭാവനകളെയുംകുറിച്ച് കേരളം നിയോഗിച്ച സമിതി പഠനം നടത്തി റിപ്പോര്*ട്ട് സമര്*പ്പിച്ചു. കൂടാതെ കേരളത്തിന്*റെ വാദം കേള്*ക്കാതെയാണ് തീരുമാനമെടുത്തതെന്ന് ആരോപിച്ച് മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി ഉമ്മന്*ചാണ്ടി, സാംസ്*കാരിക വകുപ്പ് മന്ത്രി കെ.സി. ജോസഫ് എന്നിവരുടെ നേതൃത്വത്തില്* കേന്ദ്രമന്ത്രിസഭയിലെ മുതിര്*ന്ന നേതാക്കളെ കാണുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. പഠന റിപ്പോര്*ട്ടിനൊപ്പം കേരളത്തിന്*റെ രാഷ്ട്രീയ സമ്മര്*ദ്ദവുംകൂടി ആയതോടെ അക്കാദമി മലയാളത്തിന് ശേഷ്ട്രഭാഷാ പദവി നല്*കി.

                                            മലയാളത്തിന് ശേഷ്ട്രഭാഷാ പദവി നല്*കുന്നതിന് കഴിഞ്ഞ ഡിസംബര്* 19ന് നടന്ന കേന്ദ്രസാഹിത്യ അക്കാദമിയുടെ ഭാഷാവിദഗ്ധ സമിതിയാണ് അംഗീകാരം നല്*കിയത്. ഇതുസംബന്ധിച്ച ശുപാര്*ശ കേന്ദ്ര സാസ്*കാരിക മന്ത്രാലയത്തിന് കൈമാറുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഈ ശുപാര്*ശയാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* കേന്ദ്രത്തിന് കൈമാറിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. നേരത്തെ മലയാളത്തിന് ശ്രേഷ്ഠഭാഷാ പദവി നല്*കണമെന്ന കേരളത്തിന്റെ ആവശ്യം കേന്ദ്ര സാംസ്*കാരിക മന്ത്രാലയവും തള്ളിയിരുന്നു.

----------


## jordan

classical status not going to change anything. we need writers like  tagore or iqbal who  can take our literature to international platforms ..

----------


## maryland

Malayalam: the best language in the world  :Thnku:

----------


## Lakkooran

എന്റെ മലയാളം ...

----------


## BangaloreaN

ഇവിടെ അഭിപ്രായങ്ങൾ മലയാളത്തിൽ മാത്രം എഴുതുവാൻ ശ്രമിക്കുക.  :Thnku:

----------


## MALABARI

മലയാളംമലയാളംമലയാളംമലയാളം

----------


## MALABARI

malayala basha kandu pidichathaaranu??????

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Ummen chandi vannathinu sesham nalla maattam undu...........varshangalayi nirangi kidanna palathum onnu jeevan cachu............malayala sarvakalasala..........ippo itha malayalathinu sreshta basha padhavi.

Ummen chandi................janapriya mukyamathri.

----------


## Perumthachan

ഈ പദവി കിട്ടിയതുകൊണ്ട് ഭാഷയ്ക്ക് എന്താവാ പ്രയോജനം?

----------


## BIGBrother

> Ummen chandi vannathinu sesham nalla maattam undu...........varshangalayi nirangi kidanna palathum onnu jeevan cachu............malayala sarvakalasala..........ippo itha malayalathinu sreshta basha padhavi.
> 
> Ummen chandi................janapriya mukyamathri.


Athanu nammade mukyan..

----------


## BIGBrother

bakki 4 bhashakal ethokkeya ? Hindi , Tamil, ? , ?

----------


## nryn

> bakki 4 bhashakal ethokkeya ? Hindi , Tamil, ? , ?


Sanskrit, Tamil, Kannada, Telugu

Hindi classical language alla.

----------


## Harry

> malayala basha kandu pidichathaaranu??????


ranjini haridas

----------


## Jithu

മാമലകൾക്കപ്പുറത്ത് മരതകപ്പട്ടുടുത്ത് മലയാളമെന്നൊരു നാടുണ്ട്...

കൊച്ചു മലയാളമെന്നൊരു നാടുണ്ട്....  :Giveup:

----------


## Jithu

> Sanskrit, Tamil, Kannada, Telugu
> 
> Hindi classical language alla.


Hindi'kku 1500-2000 varsham pazhakkam ille ?

----------


## Don Mathew

Nammude Malayalam.. :Giveup:  :Clap:

----------


## Reporter

മലയാളം മലയാളം എന്*റെ മലയാളം
മലയാളം മലയാളം നമ്മുടെ മലയാളം
മലയാളം മലയാളം ഇന്ത്യയുടെ അഭിമാനം
 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## reachjoe

> classical status not going to change anything. we need writers like  tagore or iqbal who  can take our literature to international platforms ..


this is definitely a problem of mindset. lack of self respect is deep rooted in to a good number of keralites.
Could be a problem with the social set up where in people from all walks of life and stature had the option to get decent education mostly free of cost and the state couldnt provide jobs to everyone.

If you look at the last 100 or so years, Malayalam has been in the forefront when compared to any other Indian language whether its poetry, novels, movies.. anything you call for. Look at the HDI of people who happen to speak this language. 

As they say.. "we are like this only sir"

----------


## nanma

yah finaly mal yal bhashakku srettu pduvili kitti...tks to all...nall mal yal am parayan eellu mal alikku kazhiyatte..it's a grate thing we have to celebrate...mal yal ammaaaaa....

----------


## nryn

> Hindi'kku 1500-2000 varsham pazhakkam ille ?


Hindi ennu parayunnath oru avial paruvam aanu with a lot of dialects and styles. Standard Hindi sanskritized aanu from Hindustani. Hindustani de persian-arabic form aanu Urdu. Hindi as such undaayahtu 19th century il aanu.

----------


## nryn

> classical status not going to change anything. we need writers like  tagore or iqbal who  can take our literature to international platforms ..


Tagore nem Iqbal ne kaatilum nallathu allengil avarodu kida pidikkunna writers namukkundaaayirunnallo. International platform il ponengil aadyam nammal thanne bhaashaye prosahipikkanam.

----------


## hakkimp

> Tagore nem Iqbal ne kaatilum nallathu allengil avarodu kida pidikkunna writers namukkundaaayirunnallo. International platform il ponengil aadyam nammal thanne bhaashaye prosahipikkanam.


Malyalathil Thakazhi, Kumaranassan, Vallathol, Ezhuthachan, Vyloppilli,Basheer,M. Mukundan, Zakkariya, Balamaniyamma, Kamaladas thudangiyavarokke internationally accepedd writers thanneyanu...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഈ പദവി കിട്ടിയതുകൊണ്ട് ഭാഷയ്ക്ക് എന്താവാ പ്രയോജനം?


Central govt grand undennu thonnunnu...........100 crores or so...........(amount correct alla)       ippo malayalam sarvakalaala okke vannathinaal athinokke upayogikkam.

----------


## Perumthachan

> Malyalathil Thakazhi, Kumaranassan, Vallathol, Ezhuthachan, Vyloppilli,Basheer,M. Mukundan, Zakkariya, Balamaniyamma, Kamaladas thudangiyavarokke internationally accepedd writers thanneyanu...


OV Vijayan's 'Khasaakinte Ithihaasam', considered the most influential malayalam novel, was translated by the author himself as 'The Legends of Khasak'.
Many of the works of MT and Thakashi were translated by others. None of these works could make any sparkles in the international scene despite India hosting literary festivals like the Hay.If Arundhathi Roy had written her noevl under the title of 'കൊച്ചു തമ്പുരാന്*' and then translated it into 'The God of Small Things' do you think that book would have received the adulation it has then gained.

----------


## AnWaR

nalla karyam... :Cheers1:

----------


## maryland

> ഇവിടെ അഭിപ്രായങ്ങൾ മലയാളത്തിൽ മാത്രം എഴുതുവാൻ ശ്രമിക്കുക.


പരമാവധി ശ്രമിക്കാം.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> പരമാവധി ശ്രമിക്കാം.


പരിധികളില്ലാതെ പരിശ്രമിക്കൂ.

----------


## maryland

> പരിധികളില്ലാതെ പരിശ്രമിക്കൂ.


ഞാൻ മൊബൈൽ കമ്പനി അല്ല...പരിധികളില്ലാതെ ശ്രമിക്കാൻ.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ഞാൻ മൊബൈൽ കമ്പനി അല്ല...പരിധികളില്ലാതെ ശ്രമിക്കാൻ.


ആംഗലേയ പദങ്ങൾ ഉപയോഗിക്കരുത്

----------


## maryland

> ആംഗലേയ പദങ്ങൾ ഉപയോഗിക്കരുത്


അംഗുലീപതിത മുദ്രണ യന്ത്രത്തിൽ അല്ലെ ഇതൊക്കെ രചിക്കുന്നത്*, തെറ്റ് പറ്റിയാൽ നിരുപാധികം ക്ഷമിക്കുക.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> അംഗുലീപതിത മുദ്രണ യന്ത്രത്തിൽ അല്ലെ ഇതൊക്കെ രചിക്കുന്നത്*, തെറ്റ് പറ്റിയാൽ നിരുപാധികം ക്ഷമിക്കുക.


ഉപാധികൾക്ക് വിധേയം  :rules:

----------


## nanma

മലയാള ഒക്കെ ഒരു ബാഷ ആണോ? അതൊക്കെ രജനിയുടെ ബാഷ

----------


## maryland

> ഉപാധികൾക്ക് വിധേയം


അത് മതി.... :Silsila:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> മലയാള ഒക്കെ ഒരു ബാഷ ആണോ? അതൊക്കെ രജനിയുടെ ബാഷ


*നഗ്മ*യുടെ ബാഷ

----------


## nanma

> *നഗ്മ*യുടെ ബാഷ


yes...ഭാഷ നഗ്നം ആയിരിക്കണം ഇന്നലെ അതിനു ഭംഗി വരൂ

----------


## Perumthachan

> ഇവിടെ അഭിപ്രായങ്ങൾ മലയാളത്തിൽ മാത്രം എഴുതുവാൻ ശ്രമിക്കുക.


എന്റെ മലയാളം എന്നിക്ക് മാത്രമേ വായിക്കാന്* സാധിക്കൂ.

----------


## nanma

> എന്റെ മലയാളം എന്നിക്ക് മാത്രമേ വായിക്കാന്* സാധിക്കൂ.


അത് മതി അത് മതി...വേറെ ആരേലും വായിക്കുമോ നിങ്ങടെ ഒക്കെ Malayalam..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> yes...ഭാഷ നഗ്നം ആയിരിക്കണം ഇന്നലെ അതിനു ഭംഗി വരൂ


അതു *രേഷ്മ*, ഇതു ഭാഷ

----------


## nanma

> അതു *രേഷ്മ*, ഇതു ഭാഷ


എന്നാ രേഷ്മയിൽ എന്തേലും എഴുത്

----------


## Jithu

> *അംഗുലീപതിത മുദ്രണ യന്ത്രത്തിൽ* അല്ലെ ഇതൊക്കെ രചിക്കുന്നത്*, തെറ്റ് പറ്റിയാൽ നിരുപാധികം ക്ഷമിക്കുക.


എന്ത്?   :Ho:

----------


## nanma

> എന്ത്?


അങ്കുലി ..അതായതു ആണുങ്ങളുടെ കൂലി പെണ്ണുങ്ങളുടെ കൂലിയെക്കാൾ കൂടുതൽ ആണല്ലോ...പാതിതാ അവര്ക്ക് പകുതി എങ്കിലും വേണം എന്ന് അല്ലേൽ യന്ത്രം മുദ്രണം വെയ്ക്കും എന്ന് ...എന്ന് വെച്ചാൽ കൂലി കൂട്ടിയില്ലേൽ നാളെമുതൽ സമരം  ആണെന്ന്.. :Proof:

----------


## Hari

ആശാൻ ആദ്യമായി പഠിപിച്ച വരികൾ ........


"

ദൈവമേ കൈതൊഴാം കേള്*ക്കുമാറാകണം
പാവമാമെന്നെ നീ കാക്കുമാറാകണം

എന്നുള്ളില്* ഭക്തിയുണ്ടാകുമാറാകേണം
നിന്നെ ഞാനെന്നുമേ കാണുമാറാകേണം

നേര്*വഴിക്കെന്നെ നീ കൊണ്ടുപോയീടണം
നേര്*വരും സങ്കടം ഭസ്മമായീടണം

ദുഷ്ടസംസര്*ഗ്ഗം വരാതെയായീടണം
ശിഷ്ടരായുള്ളവര്* തോഴരായീടണം

നല്ലകാര്യങ്ങളില്* പ്രേമമുണ്ടാക്കണം
നല്ലവാക്കോതുവാന്* ത്രാണിയുണ്ടാക്കണം

കൃത്യങ്ങള്* ചെയ്യുവാന്* ശ്രദ്ധയുണ്ടാക്കണം
സത്യം പറഞ്ഞിടാന്* ശക്തിയുണ്ടാക്കണം

ദൈവമേ കൈതൊഴാം കേള്*ക്കുമാറാകണം
പാവമാമെന്നെ നീ കാക്കുമാറാകണം"




ഇപ്പോൾ മലയാളത്തിൽ എഴുതുന്നത്* തന്നെ അപൂർവ്വം ...പഠിക്കുന്ന  കാലത്ത് മലയാളം  ആയിരുന്നു  ഇഷ്ടവിഷയം +2 -ന്  രണ്ടാം ഭാഷയായി എടുത്തതും മലയാളം .... മലയാളം അധ്യാപകൻ  ആകണമെന്ന് ആഗ്രഹമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു ... വീട്ടിലെ എതിർപ്പുകൾ കാരണം നടന്നില്ല  .... :Smile:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> .പഠിക്കുന്ന  കാലത്ത് മലയാളം  ആയിരുന്നു  ഇഷ്ടവിഷയം +2 -ന്  രണ്ടാം ഭാഷയായി എടുത്തതും മലയാളം .... മലയാളം അധ്യാപകൻ  ആകണമെന്ന് ആഗ്രഹമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു ... *വീട്ടിലെ എതിർപ്പുകൾ കാരണം നടന്നില്ല*  ....


_മലയാള ഭാഷയുടെ കാവൽക്കാർ_  :salut:

----------


## nasrani

എന്റെ മലയാളം

----------


## Jithu

> അങ്കുലി ..അതായതു ആണുങ്ങളുടെ കൂലി പെണ്ണുങ്ങളുടെ കൂലിയെക്കാൾ കൂടുതൽ ആണല്ലോ...പാതിതാ അവര്ക്ക് പകുതി എങ്കിലും വേണം എന്ന് അല്ലേൽ യന്ത്രം മുദ്രണം വെയ്ക്കും എന്ന് ...എന്ന് വെച്ചാൽ കൂലി കൂട്ടിയില്ലേൽ നാളെമുതൽ സമരം  ആണെന്ന്..


*
പതി*ത അല്ലേ? അപ്പോള്* ഭര്*ത്താവിന്റെ കൂലി ആയിരിക്കും കൂടുതല്*.... :Vandivittu:

----------


## jordan

> this is definitely a problem of mindset. lack of self respect is deep rooted in to a good number of keralites.
> Could be a problem with the social set up where in people from all walks of life and stature had the option to get decent education mostly free of cost and the state couldnt provide jobs to everyone.
> 
> If you look at the last 100 or so years, Malayalam has been in the forefront when compared to any other Indian language whether its poetry, novels, movies.. anything you call for. Look at the HDI of people who happen to speak this language. 
> 
> As they say.. "we are like this only sir"


 
    As  far as i can see , number of people who are speaking in malayalam is same as compared to   those speak  german or french or persian ( correct me if i am wrong ) . still nobody cares about our langauge  

  So we consider the facts  without any prejudices ,  anybody can list   political reasons but as far as i can see  i believe  art and literature can  only do makes difference  ..

----------


## jordan

> Tagore nem Iqbal ne kaatilum nallathu allengil avarodu kida pidikkunna writers namukkundaaayirunnallo. International platform il ponengil aadyam nammal thanne bhaashaye prosahipikkanam.


   many of our writers  have subjective  approach, but if you look at   great works in literature like the prophet or gitanjali they  have an objective way . that  is they tries  to delve into the core of matters .

----------


## jordan

> OV Vijayan's 'Khasaakinte Ithihaasam', considered the most influential malayalam novel, was translated by the author himself as 'The Legends of Khasak'.
> Many of the works of MT and Thakashi were translated by others. None of these works could make any sparkles in the international scene despite India hosting literary festivals like the Hay.If Arundhathi Roy had written her noevl under the title of 'കൊച്ചു തമ്പുരാന്*' and then translated it into 'The God of Small Things' do you think that book would have received the adulation it has then gained.



      valid point .

----------


## PunchHaaji

> OV Vijayan's 'Khasaakinte Ithihaasam', considered the most influential malayalam novel, was translated by the author himself as 'The Legends of Khasak'.
> Many of the works of MT and Thakashi were translated by others. None of these works could make any sparkles in the international scene despite India hosting literary festivals like the Hay.If Arundhathi Roy had written her noevl under the title of 'കൊച്ചു തമ്പുരാന്*' and then translated it into 'The God of Small Things' do you think that book would have received the adulation it has then gained.


എം ടി യുടെ രണ്ടാമൂഴം തന്നെ മലയാളത്തിലെ ക്ലാസ്സിക്* എന്ന് വിളിക്കാവുന്ന ഏക കൃതി.

----------


## adarshpp

Jai malayalam

----------

